# Bullador



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

Wow, I'm wondering how a bulldog can even carry lab pups without having problems? I love how they label it "new breed". More like, "more mutts". Ugh, when will people learn?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is just disgusting. Couldnt even imagine what the puppies would look like.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

saw craiglist ad for for lab/goldie x, said something like "if you want a hunter, family pet this is the breed for you".....



think these would be excellent mutts....but BREED? (thankfully, no cutesy name)


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

BeauShel said:


> That is just disgusting. Couldnt even imagine what the puppies would look like.


I just googled it and this is one of the first sites mentioned. I guess people actually breed this mixture....on purpose:
http://www.jimtownkennels.com/Bulladors/bulladors.htm


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

so sad... 

I guess at the very least, you can get the 'designer dog' without the designer dog price tag...


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

gold'nchocolate said:


> I just googled it and this is one of the first sites mentioned. I guess people actually breed this mixture....on purpose:
> http://www.jimtownkennels.com/Bulladors/bulladors.htm


I just checked out this website... :vomit:
Not only do they breed Bulladors, but they have Labradoodles too! I see they have a couple of pugs on premises, too... how long until we see Pugadors or Bulldoodleadors? 

Notice they also have "Office Hours" :doh:


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

So sad....


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Oh and he sounds pretty smart too, bred his 100 lb lab to a friend's dog... took a puppy home from that who bred his bulldog, and 63 days later he was hoping for bulldog puppies....OMG...

Yikes yikes yikes.

Lana


----------



## fcdairygoats (Dec 4, 2009)

All those designer dogs are, are over priced mutts. Me personally, would never buy one...I'd go to the local shelter and resuce a dog from euthansia instead!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

The website had photos of the "bulladors" they look like strange, squat mastiffs or something??? You can't fix stupid.


----------

